# My Tanks



## mchrk1ll3r (Sep 15, 2012)

150G








100G








50G








20G








10G








10G


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Nice collection you have! You've done an admirable job aquascaping the tanks.


----------



## kittyk (Sep 20, 2012)

Beautiful tanks. Really enjoyed looking at them, thanks.


----------



## fusion (Jun 21, 2012)

Realy nice tanks, especially the planted ones. :thumb:


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Nice job! Have you considered moving the intake tube on the last tank? It sort of sticks out.


----------



## mchrk1ll3r (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words everyone 

The plants will in time grow to hide the intake tube, I sat that tank up on Thursday...so it has quite a bit of growing to do.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Wow! It looks really well established.


----------



## aicardi (Sep 15, 2012)

Very nice tanks.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Nice tanks, I hope that you submit them to the Aquarium Gallery.


----------



## mchrk1ll3r (Sep 15, 2012)

I just put a lot of plants in there since it is low tech growth will be slow...but it will get there.

Thanks all!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Is that a needle leaf java fern in the last pic? I love that plant!!


----------



## Michael_M (May 31, 2012)

That is one seriously pretty oscar.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Beautiful tanks...and the Oscar and his compadres are sweeet! Their colors compliment each other very nicely. Wonderful job on all your tanks. Mine are still a work in progress...don't know if I'll ever get there but I keep trying...LOL...


----------

